# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Recetat popullore për të kuruar kollën, gripin dhe të ftohur

## Kosovelli

Të kemi shëndetin themi shpeshherë kur përballemi me probleme të vogla a të mëdha në jetën e përditshme. Se shëndeti fizik e mendor janë ato çka e bëjnë të plotë trupin e njeriut e vetë jetën. Sigurisht, sëmundjet mund të kurohen në spitale e klinika mjekësore, por, nëse do ishte e mundur, parandalimi është rruga më e sigurt për një jetë të gjatë e të shëndetshme. 
Por dhe në ato raste kur dikush është prekur nga një sëmundje e caktuar, ekzistojnë procedura të thjeshta që mund të ndiqen në kushtet e shtëpisë, të cilat ndihmojnë në mos përkeqësimin e gjendjes. Çelësi është gjithnjë tek informacioni. Specialistët e shëndetësisë japin një sërë këshillash e kurash popullore të thjeshta për të larguar kollën që shfaqet sidomos kur jemi me grip apo të ftohur. Jo pak herë është vërtetuar se janë vetë njerëzit ata që e dëmtojnë fytin me lëngje të nxehta, që krijojnë probleme, që acarojnë funksionimin e metabolizmit apo që nuk kujdesen aq sa duhet për mirëqenien organike. këshillat mjekësore për çajrat, bimët, frutat e perimet që largojnë kollën. Në shumë raste këshillat vlejnë për të evituar shfaqjen e një sëmundjeje të caktuar dhe në raste të tjera për ta kuruar atë. 
Kështu ju mund të lexoni brenda pesë faqeve rekomandime të mjekëve për sëmundjet që shfaqen në stinën e dimrit, simptomat dhe çajrat që i kurojnë ato. Këshillat e përmbledhura në numrin e sotëm lidhen kryesisht me mënyrën tonë të të ushqyerit, si duhet të jetë ajo, si dhe me zakonet e përditshmërisë që një njeri nuk duhet ti harrojë asnjëherë. Disa mënyra të thjeshta për të parandaluar kollën dhe për ta larguar atë në rastet e gripit, apo të ftohurit. 
Si të përgatisni çajrat me fruta për të kuruar sëmundjet e shfaqura në stinën e dimrit, gripin, të ftohurit, kollën e shumë të tjera. Pjesët e bimës që duhet zier dhe sasia që duhet përdorur.Këshillat më të fundit që japin mjekët për këdo që dëshiron një shëndet të mirë gjatë stinës së ftohtë të dimrit. Si të parandaloni dhe largoni kollën e vazhduehsme që ju bezdis fytin. 
Si të konsumoni ushqimet e duhura në mënyrë që të jeni sa më të shëndetshëm. Çfarë këshillojnë mjekët popullore për efekte kuruese të frutave. Disa mënyra të thjeshta për të shëruar kollën. 
Gjithçka në numrin e sotëm në një suplement prej pesë faqesh. Do të gjeni disa receta të thjeshta të mjekësisë popullore për përgatitjen e çajrave me fruta kuruese dhe këshillat më të fundit.

----------


## Kosovelli

*Çajrat që duhet të pini për të mos patur kollë* 

Kolla mund të jetë akute dhe kronike. Kolla akute zgjat deri në tri javë, ndërsa ajo kronike shkon deri në tetë javë. Kolla shkaktohet nga sëmundje të ndryshme si ftohja në mushkëri, bronkiti kronik, astma bronkiale ose sëmundjet alergjike. Çaji me gjethet e gështenjës ka dhënë rezultate të mira për të larguar kollën. Gështenja, një nga drurët më të njohur në Shqipëri, nuk mund të vlerësohet vetëm për frutin e mrekullueshëm e të pasur me vitamina, por pema shquhet edhe për ndihmesën, që ajo jep në mjekësinë popullore. Gjethet e gështenjës luajnë një rol të rëndësishëm në lehtësimin e shumë sëmundjeve. Gjethet e gështenjës janë të pasura me substanca vepruese saponinë, eskulinë, fraksinë, flavoneve, taninë, të cilat ndikojnë dukshëm në qarkullimin e shpejtë të gjakut.

----------


## edona

i mer qepet edhe i lan mire ashtu me levore edhe e zin pak deri sa ai lengu e nderon ngjyren edhe e len ashtu me ndejt pak, e largon prej tenxheres i qet mjalte edhe e pine, ka efekt per kolle ne gjuhen popullore si me dore ta nal
 e mer qepen edhe e grine ne rende edhe e kullon ate lengun qe del e qet direkt ne fyt, eshte antiseptik shume i sukseshmem
1 luge mjalte edhe pak cimet (kanell) edhe e han- e hatashme

p.s. ka 4 vite qe djalit nuk i jap antibiotik, vetem me gjera popullore,

----------


## [Perla]

Caji me bishta qershish te thara, mbaj mend ma bente gjithmone gjyshja kur kisha kolle  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kosovelli

*Përdorimi çajit* 

Pirja e tre gotave të çajit, të përftuar nga farat ose lulet e gështenjës, ndihmojnë në funksionimin sa më të mirë të veshkave. Në këtë mënyrë shmangen dhe sëmundjet e tjera, që mund të shfaqen nga çrregullimet, që ndodhin në to. Në sajë të vetive të shumta, që kanë gjethet e thara e të grimcuara, përdoret si rrudhëse, shërbejnë në rritjen e lëngut në stomak, duke bërë të mundur dhe shtimin e oreksit. Rezultate pozitive çaji jep edhe në kurimin e sëmundjeve reumatizmale. Janë pikërisht sëmundjet, që zhvillohen në mënyrë të theksuar dhe që kalojnë në fazën kronike e të zgjatur. Përdoret në lehtësimin e dhimbjeve të kyçeve dhe gjunjëve, kur vijnë si pasojë e këtyre sëmundjeve. Gjethet e gështenjës në përbërje të tyre kanë veti irrituese për indet dhe shkaktojnë skuqjen e tyre. 
Çaji rekomandohet edhe te të gjithë ata që vuajnë nga majasëlli. Kjo sëmundje në të shumtën e rasteve shfaqet te moshat e rritura, veçanërisht te të moshuarit, me zgjerim dhe pezmatim të pjesës së poshtme të zorrës së trashë. Menjëherë pas shfaqjes së kësaj sëmundjeje këshillohet pija e çajit, pasi majasëlli mund të shkaktojë ndërlikime të tjera. 
Çaji i përftuar nga gjethet e gështenjës ka dhënë rezultate shumë të mira edhe në pezmatimet e rrugëve të frymëmarrjes. Sëmundjet e grykës janë të një natyre të menjëhershme e të zgjatura dhe karakterizohen nga acarimi i mbulesës së mukozës

----------


## Kosovelli

*Bronket* 

Sëmundja përhapet gradualisht dhe mund të kapë trakenë e bronkeve. Mund të shoqërohet me ngritje të temperaturës dhe me kollë. Shpesh kolla mund të shoqërohet dhe me gëlbazë. Çaji ka dhënë rezultate pozitive në lehtësimin e kollës. Për largimin e kollës këshillohet të pihet çdo ditë lëngu i gështenjës, i ëmbëlsuar me mjaltë. Kur kolla është e shoqëruar me sekrecione, gështenja është një bimë me veprim antiseptik që ndihmon në largimin e saj. Ajo bën të mundur lëngëzimin e saj dhe i sëmuri ndihet i lehtësuar. Kjo kurë shërben edhe për të gjithë ata që vuajnë nga astma. 
Në rastet e krizave dhe kur të sëmurit i merret fryma, këshillohet pirja e menjëhershme e çajit të gjetheve të gështenjës. Një rol të rëndësishëm japin gjethet edhe në disa prej sëmundjeve të zemrës, në veçanti të çrregullimit të ritmit dhe për pasojë edhe të pulsit. 
Çaji ndihmon edhe në rastet kur sëmundja shoqërohet me fryrje të këmbëve dhe barkut, për pasojë të dobësimit të muskulit të saj. Gjatë shfaqjes së këtyre shenjave këshillohet pirja e çajit deri në shërim të të sëmurit. Rezultate të mira janë arritur nga përdorimi i çajit edhe në çrregullime të enëve të gjakut, që furnizojnë trurin. Edhe në këtë rast nevojitet pirja e çajit të kësaj bime.

----------


## Kosovelli

*Përgatitja e çajit* 

Për përgatitjen e çajit nevojiten një deri tre lugë me bimën e grimcuar, të cilat hidhen në një enë ku shtohet një gotë me ujë të valuar. Ena mbulohet me kapak dhe lihet në qetësi për 15 minuta. 
Më pas çaji kullohet dhe pihet i ëmbëlsuar sipas dëshirës. Ai këshillohet të pihet 1 deri 2 gota në ditë. Këshillohet të përdoret nga i sëmuri brenda 48 orëve nga çasti i përgatitjes, përndryshe, duke qenë mjedis i përshtatshëm për mikrobe, prishet. 
Duhet të ruhet në enë qelqi dhe jo metalike, sepse mund të bashkëveprojë me metalin, duke liruar lëndë të dëmshme dhe dëmton shëndetin. Çaji duhet të ruhet në vende të errëta dhe të freskëta. Pjesët që përdoren për kurimin e sëmundjeve janë gjethet e thara të gështenjës. 
Që të kenë rezultate pozitive gjatë përdorimit këshillohet që tharja të bëhet në ambiente me hije dhe të ngrohtë. Tharja mund të bëhet nën çatitë e banesave dhe në vende me hije për të pasur një veprim të ngadaltë. Koha në të cilën arrihet është tre deri në gjashtë ditë. Më pas gjethet e përftuara rekomandohet të ruhen në vende të ngrohta e pa lagështirë, të mbrojtura nga drita dhe pluhuri. Duhet pasur kujdes që gjethet të ruhen në një kuti. Nëse veprohet sipas këtyre rregullave, bima mund ta ruajë aftësinë e tyre kuruese deri në 18 muaj nga dita e mbledhjes së tyre.

----------


## Kosovelli

*Lëngjet e frutave për parandalimin e kollës* 

Lëngjet e frutave dhe çajrat e shumëllojshëm me prejardhje bimore japin efekte lehtësuese në rrugët e frymëmarrjes dhe në fyt, duke bërë që kolla të zbutet. Mjekët rekomandojnë pirjen në sasi të mëdha të këtyre lëngjeve, 2 deri në 3 litra në ditë. Gjithashtu ata këshillojnë që, të sëmurët që kanë kollë, të pinë ujë të ëmbëlsuar me mjaltë. Sipas tyre kjo është një kurë mjaft e mirë për të larguar kollën.

----------


## Kosovelli

*Çaji i lulëkuqes* 

Një bimë mjaft frytdhënëse në luftën kundër kollës së shkaktuar nga mushkëritë dhe pezmatimi i bronkeve është edhe lulëkuqja. Nga kjo bimë përdoren vetëm petalet e saj. Çaji i lulëkuqes pihet i ëmbëlsuar me mjaltë, sepse ai jo vetëm i jep ëmbëlsi çajit, por ndihmon edhe në përmirësimin e fytit. Petalet e bimës, pasi janë tharë, hidhen në gjysmë gote me ujë. Lihen për 30 minuta dhe nga lëngu i përftuar pihet 1 e treta e masës. Këto çajra shërbejnë edhe në rastet, kur kolla shoqërohet me gëlbazë, pasi e bëjnë më të lehtë nxjerrjen jashtë të saj përmes kollitjes.

----------


## Kosovelli

*Lulja e Blirit* 

Një tjetër bimë që përdoret kundër kollës është edhe lulja e blirit. Mjekët këshillojnë të pihet tre deri në katër gota me çaj bliri në ditë nga njerëzit që kanë kollë. Efektet do të jenë të menjëhershme.

----------


## Zana65

desha  te pyes pak per djalin tim .eshte 19 vjec dhe me ben pershtypje se ka shume damare te fryre ne krahe dhe ne kembet poshte.nga se vjen kjo ju lutem.

----------


## Kosovelli

> desha  te pyes pak per djalin tim .eshte 19 vjec dhe me ben pershtypje se ka shume damare te fryre ne krahe dhe ne kembet poshte.nga se vjen kjo ju lutem.


me se miri eshte te vizitohet mjeku familjar dhe ai ju udhezon se ku duhet me dergue djalin, menyra ma e mire e mundshme eshte kjo.

----------


## Kosovelli

*Fieri i Gurit* 

Një tjetër mënyrë që përdoret nga mjekësia popullore për largimin e kollës është fieri i gurit. Çaji i përftuar nga fieri pihet çdo mëngjes nga një gotë.

----------


## Kosovelli

*Studimi, çokollata shëron kollën* 

Një grup shkencëtarësh kanë vërtetuar se çokollata është një ushqim mjaft e mirë kundër disa sëmundjeve. Merita i takon teobrominës, një substancë që ndodhet në farat e kakaos, e cila ka rezultuar se është më efikase se kodeina, një nga qetësuesit më të mëdhenj të kollës kronike. Kjo substancë vepron duke bllokuar aktivitetin e “nervit endacak”, që luan një rol kyç për shkaktimin e kollës. Studiuesit e kanë eksperimentuar substancën në 10 vullnetarë të shëndetshëm, ndërsa një grup tjetër ka marrë një dozë pa këto efekte. Për të vlerësuar efektin, më pas kanë matur nivelin e kapsaikinës, që shërben për të shkaktuar kollën, te grupet e ndryshme. 
E për të bërë të mundur që vullnetarët që kishin marrë teobrominën, të kolliteshin, është nevojitur një sasi më e madhe kapsaikine në krahasim me të tjerët. “Ky përbërës i çokollatës duket mjaft i mirë ndaj kollës dhe ajo që duhet 
nënvizuar është fakti se nuk ka efekte anësore si trajtimet e tjera tipike që janë përdorur deri më sot”, thonë studiuesit.

----------


## Kosovelli

*Frutat dhe perimet që luftojnë gripin dhe të ftohurin* 

Në këtë listë bën pjesë edhe hudhra, së cilës është e këshillueshme t'i hiqet lëvozhga. Mjekësia dhe shkenca kanë bërë të mundur që në ditët e sotme të evitohen ose të shërohen shumë sëmundje të përhapura, të trupit dhe të mendjes, duke bërë një jetë të shëndetshme. Një rol të rëndësishëm këtu luan ndjekja e disa rregullave të thjeshta të dietës dhe shëndetit. Një dietë vegjetariane ndihmon shumë jo vetëm për të pasur një trup të shëndetshëm, por edhe për të pasur një mendje të qetë dhe të kthjellët. Ndërsa ushqimi i mirë është vital për shëndetin, edhe dieta është po aq e rëndësishme. 
Trupi ynë ka nevojë për pushime periodike dhe kjo përfshin edhe organet tona të tretjes. Dieta është mënyra e vetme për t’i lënë të pushojnë këto organe jetësore. Është e nevojshme të mësohet një teknikë sa më e përshtatshme për një dietë efikase dhe pa rreziqe, si edhe "sekrete" të tjera për një shëndet të mirë. Por studimet e bëra nga dietologët kanë treguar efektet pozitive të bimëve dhe ushqimeve në shëndetin tonë, si stimulues të sistemit imunitar, por edhe të efektshme kundër gripit dhe të ftohurit. Dietologu David Grotto, nga Çikago, në një libër ka përmbledhur 101 ushqime të dobishme për shëndetin. Ndërsa më poshtë, po nga ky libër, radhiten 10 bimë dhe ushqime që janë të njohura për efektet e tyre kundër gripit.

----------


## Kosovelli

*Hudhra* 

Megjithëse aroma e saj mund të mos jetë e mirë për frymëmarrjen tuaj, hudhra është shumë e shëndetshme për organizmin tuaj. Ajo është e shëndetshme për vetë faktin së ajo përmban fitokimikate që vrasin bakteret, thithin kolesterolin dhe luftojnë kancerin. Këtë e kanë treguar edhe përfundimet e studimeve të një shkencëtari David Grotto, nga Çikago, i cili, i bazuar në studimet dietologjike, ka botuar një libër me 101 ushqime që mund të shpëtojnë jetën tuaj. Në këtë listë bën pjesë edhe hudhra, së cilës është e këshillueshme t’i hiqet lëvozhga, të pritet në copa të vogla, të shtypet dhe pastaj të përdoret.

----------


## Daja-GONI

> desha  te pyes pak per djalin tim .eshte 19 vjec dhe me ben pershtypje se ka shume damare te fryre ne krahe dhe ne kembet poshte.nga se vjen kjo ju lutem.



Nuk eshte e thene se damaret e fryre te jene edhe patologjik- te semure. Mirepo duhet dalluar damaret e fryre nga te ashtuquajturat Varicen, te cilet me se miri eshte te operohen pasi qe ne pleqeri mund te sjellin probleme shendetsore( ulkus kruris) " kemebet me varre " , varre te cilat sherohen me shume veshtersi.

----------


## Daja-GONI

> i mer qepet edhe i lan mire ashtu me levore edhe e zin pak deri sa ai lengu e nderon ngjyren edhe e len ashtu me ndejt pak, e largon prej tenxheres i qet mjalte edhe e pine, ka efekt per kolle ne gjuhen popullore si me dore ta nal
>  e mer qepen edhe e grine ne rende edhe e kullon ate lengun qe del e qet direkt ne fyt, eshte antiseptik shume i sukseshmem
> 1 luge mjalte edhe pak cimet (kanell) edhe e han- e hatashme
> 
> p.s. ka 4 vite qe djalit nuk i jap antibiotik, vetem me gjera popullore,



E sakt. Bari me efikas qe mund te egzistoj. Reagon me mire dhe me shpejt se sa vet paracodeini qe eshte  bari numer nje ne medicinen europiane.

----------

